# درـــــــس لـــــوك أزرق



## @CATHOLIC@ (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*مرحبا بنات شلونكم
اليوم ترجمت لكم لون ازرق جميل للملابس الزرقاء والجينس 
وبيمشي مع ملابس الون الاسود والابيض وهو لون جميل جدا
وبيمشي مع الوان البشرة للحلوات البنوتات تم الترجمة لكم والصور
واضحة توضح لكي كول خطوة هناااااااااا معي انا كاثولك جيجي 

نبدء الدرس وهو الون الازرق كما تشاهدون هو هذا
الشكل العين بعد ما نسوي الشكل النهائي هناااااا 








نبدء بعين نظيفة جدا نضفي العين. ثم ضعي موسترايزر 
وهو كريم يحمي البشرة من دخول اي شىء للبشرة وتلويثها وجيد
جدا لكي عزيزي يحميكي من اشعة الشمس نبدء 






الالون الاول هو Gold Dusk pigment يوضع كما في الشكل الصورة 
واضحة ما حاجة اشرح بس اعطيتك اسم الون عزيزتي







الون الثاني هو Blue pigment يوضع في الزاوية الخارجية من العين كما في الشكل







الون الثالث هو Sky Blue eyeshadow يوضع فوق الالوان الاول
كما في الشكل الصور توضح شرحي اكثر عزيزتي






هذا هو اشكال الالوان الثلاثة






الون الرابع يوضع في منتف العين كما في الشكل لاحظي اسم الونElectric Eel 











وبعدين خظوة مهمة مشي الون للزاوية الخارجية لاحظي الشكل














*​

*يتبع
يتبع
يتبع​*


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: درـــــــس لـــــوك أزرق*

*الان نضع الون Deep Truth تحت العين كما في الشكل 
بس في الزاوية الخارجية






في الزاوية الداخلية تحت العين نضع القليل منGorgeous Gold 








تحت الحاجب نضع القليل منGorgeous Gold للاضاءة











هذا هو الشكل  بعد دمج الالوان






حطي الون Deep Truth تحت العين لكي يضيع اكثر بعد وضع الونGorgeous Gold 
كما في الشكل الصور واضحة عزيزتي تابعيها






واخيرا ضعي كحل اسود كما ترغبين ومسكارة والشكل كما تشوفيين












تمت الترجمة لكم من ماك شركة عالمية للمكياج

اي سؤال تحت الخدمة لكم بنات
تحياتي لكم جيجي كاثولك خبيرة تجميل عراقية​*


----------



## candy shop (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: درـــــــس لـــــوك أزرق*

مش عارفه اقولك ايه بجد

يسلم زوقك يا قمر

رائع حدا  ربنا يوفقك

بس لو سمحتى خلى المواضيع الجايه فى قسم حواء

شكراااااااااااااااااااا يا حببتى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: درـــــــس لـــــوك أزرق*

اللون ده تحفه بجد يا جيجى وخاصةً فى السواريه .......ميرسى ليكى يا قمر .


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: درـــــــس لـــــوك أزرق*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> مش عارفه اقولك ايه بجد
> 
> يسلم زوقك يا قمر
> 
> ...



*من عيوني حياتي بحطة بقسم حواء بس لا سمح لي بالدخول يا اختي

يا ريت لو تشوفين حل بهذا علمود ادخل واكتب لكم هناك يا وردة تحياتي لج

جيجي خبيرة تجميل عراقية​*


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: درـــــــس لـــــوك أزرق*



Dona Nabil قال:


> اللون ده تحفه بجد يا جيجى وخاصةً فى السواريه .......ميرسى ليكى يا قمر .



*منورة يا اختي هلا بيج وانشاء الله تشوفي الجديد اجمل​*


----------

